

Don't be fooled by the 60 Minutes report on the NSA - pain_perdu
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/15/5214452/60-minutes-softball-NSA-expose

======
AndrewKemendo
_But the focus on actively listening to phone calls is a red herring; the NSA
has not been accused of doing that._

It certainly has: [http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57589495-38/nsa-spying-
fla...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57589495-38/nsa-spying-flap-extends-
to-contents-of-u.s-phone-calls/)

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/nsa-
spying-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/nsa-spying-
scandal-merkel-and-hollande-demand-talks-as-us-is-accused-of-listening-in-on-
phone-calls-of-35-world-leaders-8901065.html)

More to the point, the 60 minutes piece goes on in the same segment to address
the issue of metadata; going so far as to demonstrate how it is used with an
analyst behind the wheel of a metadata analysis tool.

A fluff piece for sure, but the article here is doing it's own
misrepresentation of what was shown.

